# How long?



## Abdu (May 1, 2008)

How long does it take to learn Muay Thai and be able to use it for self defense? Also, how long does it take to be a pro? 
I plan to train in Thailand for two months this summer then train two hours daily when I come back to my home country. I plan to go thailand each summer. I know there is no specific time frame but try to estimate an average time. I told you how I will train so I guess that will help. Thanks!


----------



## Abdu (May 1, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I will train alone in my home country (I have a punch bag, treadmill, ropes, weights...etc. - everything but no instructor). However, i'll be with instructors in Thailand every summer.


----------



## Abdu (May 1, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Giorgio (May 5, 2008)

Muay Thai is useful for self-defence at any stage of training. It's not like some other more arcane martial arts that only 'kick in' once you've done them for a decade or so. The principles of the guard, footwork, balance and covering up are useful right from the first lesson. That said, it takes quite a bit of sparring, conditioning and drilling for you to become comfortable (more comfortable, you're never completely at ease) in a situation where you're getting punched. There's no real way of saying in terms of months or years of training, since everyone trains at a different pace. 

My advice is, train in Muay Thai, and you know you're on the right track. It's one of the most useful self-defence martial arts. Don't worry about when you'll be able to trash people on the street, since that's never a helpful mentality to be in. ALWAYS attempt to defuse the situation. NEVER go out on the street thinking 'Any guy tries to get my wallet, I can take him'. 20 years of Muay Thai won't do that for you.

In terms of being a pro, barring all the bureaucracy involved, you can start fighting after as little as a year, if you're fit, have previous experience, and train HARD. I don't know how many years most people train, but at my gym it's generally between 2 and 5 years of training to work up to your first pro fight. Amateur fights are much easier to come by, just consult your local gym. If you plan to train in Thailand, the managers of gyms love Farangs coming in and fighting, so it'll be very easy for you to get fights there, but only fight if you're ready. 

Hope that helps


----------



## thaistyle (May 7, 2008)

As for being able to defend yourself with muay thai, IMO this varies from person to person.  There is no set amount of time in training.  Training in Thailand will be great training, but once you return home you need someone to guide you.  If your only experience in muay thai will be training in Thailand during the summers, you definitely need to seek out an instructor.  You don't want to get into the habit of bad techniques/form in training.  A good instructor can correct you as you train.  You don't have that training alone.  Good luck in Thailand.


----------



## Abdu (May 7, 2008)

thaistyle, I would love to train with an instructor here but there are none in my area. Do you think I will forget the training forms and techniques I will learn in Thailand that fast? I thought that frequent training between summers will preserve the good technique and form I learnt in Thailand. Going back to Thailand each summer exaggerates that too. Don't get me wrong, you are right, training with an instructor all year round is much better but they're just not avaliable in Egypt. The Muay Thai instructors here are kung fu instructors who learnt Muay Thai from a 3-day long seminar in Cairo that was conducted by a great Muay Thai coach who hapenned to visit Egypt at the time. The seminar was only three days long! I can't trust an instructor to teach me Muay Thai when he has studied it for only three days, it's absurd.


----------



## Giorgio (May 7, 2008)

You're right, you can't trust that kind of instructor very much. It seems like you're in a bit of a fix. If you can't get instruction in between trips to Thailand, then that makes things a whole lot more difficult. Of course regular training will help preserve your technique and fitness, but I think what Thaistyle is worried about is gradual fading of the technique. You make one little mistake, don't notice it, and keep training, and eventually that mistake becomes ingrained in your muscle memory. Then the process repeats itself, and you end up with poor technique. It happened to me when I trained alone in Rome for a few months. 

My only advice in that situation would be to get a full length mirror, and right after training in Thailand, pay very close attention to your technique. You can do fitness anywhere and anytime. Make sure you don't get lazy with your technique. When you shadow box, do it with meaning, don't just go through the motions. Watch as many vids as you can of fights by Nak Muay with similar styles to yours. Ask here for tips on technique. The internet is your best friend in this case.

Good Luck in egypt!


----------



## Abdu (May 7, 2008)

God bless the internet then! 

Thank you all for your input.

(Off topic: I checked www.shakebeforereading.com which you proudly put in your signature  Do you write articles there?)


----------



## Tez3 (May 7, 2008)

Is it possible for you to get to Cyprus at all? There are Muay Thai clubs there. I have friends out there who can check up on them if need be.


----------



## Abdu (May 7, 2008)

Thank you for trying to help, Tez3, I appreciate it. Well, I'm thinking, if I'm going to travel anyway then I'd be better off training in Thailand in summer since it's the birthplace of the art. If you were referring to training in Cyprus the rest of the year, that's not possible since I'm committed to university here in Egypt. Don't you just hate education? hahaha


----------



## Tez3 (May 8, 2008)

Abdu said:


> Thank you for trying to help, Tez3, I appreciate it. Well, I'm thinking, if I'm going to travel anyway then I'd be better off training in Thailand in summer since it's the birthplace of the art. If you were referring to training in Cyprus the rest of the year, that's not possible since I'm committed to university here in Egypt. _Don't you just_ _hate education_? hahaha


 

It will be worth it in the end though! where in Thailand will you train, we send our fighters to Fairtex in Bangkok so can recommend them, it's not a tourist camp but one where Thais train.Very hard work the lads said!


There's a lad from the UK I know of who's out there now and has created his own website to help others who want to go, it might help.

http://marcaplin.com/MuayThai/


----------

